

Heroku Alternative - My Managed Metal Private Cloud or Metal MVP - jevyjevjevs

My Managed Metal Private Cloud or Metal Alternative<p>Sick of the Heroku/EC2 magic and want your own dedicated VPS or server?<p>I'm very interested in starting a business to build an outsourced DevOps team and have been doing my own for years.<p>If you want a single server with a "standard" stack: Ubuntu, Postgresql, Rails, Passenger, Nginx, Nodejs then I would be happy to build the entire thing and manage it.  All I need from you is your ssh key and I'll give you the Capistrano config you need to deploy.  Done!  Want to add another app to your server?  Email me and I'll give you a new Capistrano script for you app.<p>I'll charge a $50/m premium on top of your deployment of choice which could be a) a Rackspace VPS, or a dedicated server on iWeb (starts at $79/m).<p>This is my MVP.  If this is popular I'll automate all of this.  But for now, I'm happy to help you get away from Heroku.<p>You can hit me up at jevin@quickjack.ca
======
sbank
I would be interested in hearing how much interest there is in an alternative,
and if there are any medium to big users who are looking into migrating away
now.

~~~
jevyjevjevs
For sure. I don't have experience in large server farms but I would imagine
one could do far better going that route than Heroku in the $5k plus range.

